# Looking into LRSU



## Wrong_Way (May 7, 2013)

Afternoon gents,

I recently joined the site looking for help planning out a career after I finish up school this year. I'm from Indiana and I've been looking into the possibility of trying to joing up with the 2/152nd here in state. No recruiters could point me in the right direction so I came here. I know a little about LRSUs but there's not a ton of information out there. I need some wisdom here and when I get all of my ducks in a row and squared away maybe a POC for the unit. 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## RackMaster (May 7, 2013)

Perhaps you should just start with contacting Indiana National Guard Recruiting or apply online.  You have to start some where and it's usually the bottom.  

http://www.in.ng.mil/Recruiting/tabid/1041/Default.aspx

http://www.nationalguard.com/car


----------



## Wrong_Way (May 7, 2013)

Thanks, I'll be sure to give those routes a try. I had tried talking to a couple local recruiters and also calling the national recruiting hotline and was both times told they did not hande hiring for the unit or even have a POC.


----------



## RackMaster (May 7, 2013)

I'm sure someone with "The Know" will be along shortly and give you better info but it's always best to try the simplest route first.


----------



## x SF med (May 7, 2013)

Young man... you have a lot of boxes to check before you can even think about getting into an LRS unit...  make sure you are qualified to even apply to try out.


----------



## Wrong_Way (May 8, 2013)

x SF med said:


> Young man... you have a lot of boxes to check before you can even think about getting into an LRS unit... make sure you are qualified to even apply to try out.


 
This is absolutely true; I will be the first to admit that my knowledge is very much lacking here. I would not have even considered taking up my case with community veterans if I had not exhausted all sorts of methods of trying to gain some knowledge of the unit I am looking into. I realize that all LRSUs are comprised of very talented individuals who have experience I might never be able to match but I know that the mission of these units and the type of personnel that they are comprised of are something special that I would like to pursue.


----------



## RackMaster (May 8, 2013)

It's not just about "talents", it's about actual experience and qualifications.


----------



## Wrong_Way (May 8, 2013)

RackMaster said:


> It's not just about "talents", it's about actual experience and qualifications.


 
I completely understand this and I have seen through my research that the active side LRSUs are comprised of individuals that have very diverse and storied soldiering experience and that they almost never pick up inexperienced soldiers. From what I have read the NG LRSUs do hire new soldiers. I can only speak of this through anecdotal evidence as again, information on the unit is scarce at best. If this is the case I would like to pursue this as it seems that these units have some of the most highly trained, high speed, dedicated, and experienced individuals working for them. I know this is the type of unit I want to serve in. 

If I'm way off base with what I've read about these units hiring off the street please let me know. Again, I'm working solely on what I've been able to find online since I cannot find anyone to talk to that can point me in the right direction.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2013)

Glad you want to serve, but wanting to be in the unit and getting there are three different stories.
Have you tried driving to the unit so you can talk to someone?


----------



## Wrong_Way (May 8, 2013)

SOWT said:


> Glad you want to serve, but wanting to be in the unit and getting there are three different stories.
> Have you tried driving to the unit so you can talk to someone?


 
 Very true.

I have not. I had thought about it but I was unsure whether or not that would be appropriate. If it is that would be great. I'll drive down there ASAP.


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2013)

NG LRS used to (maybe they still do?) take IET soldiers into the unit. Did every LRSU/D/C do that? I have no idea, but I know it happened and it wasn't one-off cases.

The thing to remember about the Guard, is that it is all about manning levels and if the state is forcing a certain quota on a unit (it happens). Also remember that if a LRS unit takes you and you don't make the cut for whatever reason, the state owns you. You're now an 11B up for any assignment.

I think Spider6 is a former LRS commander. He may be able to shed some light on the process, but without a uniform pipeline or standards it can vary from unit to unit.


----------



## DA SWO (May 8, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> NG LRS used to (maybe they still do?) take IET soldiers into the unit. Did every LRSU/D/C do that? I have no idea, but I know it happened and it wasn't one-off cases.
> 
> The thing to remember about the Guard, is that it is all about manning levels and if the state is forcing a certain quota on a unit (it happens). Also remember that if a LRS unit takes you and you don't make the cut for whatever reason, the state owns you. You're now an 11B up for any assignment.
> 
> I think Spider6 is a former LRS commander. He may be able to shed some light on the process, but without a uniform pipeline or standards it can vary from unit to unit.


You also have to read your contract very carefully; make sure Airborne School is in the contract before you sign.  The "you'll get your orders recut after Basic" is often a hollow promise.


----------



## Wrong_Way (May 8, 2013)

Freefalling said:


> NG LRS used to (maybe they still do?) take IET soldiers into the unit. Did every LRSU/D/C do that? I have no idea, but I know it happened and it wasn't one-off cases.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


SOWT said:


> You also have to read your contract very carefully; make sure Airborne School is in the contract before you sign. The "you'll get your orders recut after Basic" is often a hollow promise.


 
Thank you, in both cases, extremely valuble information.


----------



## AWP (May 8, 2013)

Great point, SOWT. "Oh, you can get that at Benning, they'll ask for volunteers" is a good one.

It cracks me up that states will screw with soldiers like that because IET is funded by the AD side of the house. If you are in a "P" slot the Feds pick up the tab for jump school for IET soldiers. Yet states will still hose guys because they now have a "free" 11B or whatever. "Free" in that they could snatch them from the unit they enlisted into and send them to a unit which has manning issues. Manning drives dollars, so units are under the gun to keep MOSQ at a certain %.

Welcome to Guard politics. Get your schools in writing before you sign.


----------



## tmroun01 (May 8, 2013)

An Indiana recruiter couldn't help you? What mos are you trying to enlist as?


----------



## Wrong_Way (May 9, 2013)

tmroun01 said:


> An Indiana recruiter couldn't help you? What mos are you trying to enlist as?


 
I'm pretty certain most guys in the unit are 11B. Recruiters were more than willing to sign me up as 11B but not contracted for that unit. They all said the same thing, they couldn't sign someone for that unit and they didn't have a POC.


----------



## tmroun01 (May 9, 2013)

You can actually be an 11b, 25c, or 88m. PM me for POC.


----------



## KwJ (May 26, 2013)

Contact one of the units i.e. 504th Battlefield Surveillance Brigade and ask them what they do for PT and what you should do to prepare for advancement should you get that opportunity...


----------

